# Famous NT: Bill Belichick



## Repus (Feb 10, 2010)

Head Coach of the New England Patriots. 

5 time SuperBowl winner. 

Regarded as the "Best Coach of all time"




Defensive genius. Hates the media. Known for giving vague answers. Boring. Sarcastic. All business. Doesnt entertain gossip. Reputation as being detail-obsessed. 

Nicknames are "The Hoody" because he always wears hooded sweatshirts, unlike other coaches who wear golf shirts, leather jackets, team blazers, etc. His other nick name is "Lord Sith" for his evil mastermind demeanor. 

The unwillingness to give information, the awkward social skills, the eccentricity........ dead give aways. 



INTJ if you ask me. Any objections?


----------



## Imperatrix (Jan 8, 2011)

Even evil NFL masterminds have to start somewhere.









This is about as close to a Sith as a football coach can rate, though:


----------



## wafflecake (Aug 30, 2010)

He must have made sure that no news of cheating came out this year. Good for him! 
Pats still won't win the SB though.
But yeah, Belichick is a master at those half-time adjustments.


----------

